# Please suggest me a Laptop around 30-33K



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am Sandip, an MBA student and i need a laptop for my regular uses specially for mine MBA projects mostly dealing in PPT's (Power Point).

Also I have work over internet as I do need to manage a web hosting company.

Basically, I will use my laptop over 12hours a day...


Questions has been copied from from one thread I have read here.
Thread was created by @dst


1) What is your budget? 
30k (max 33K)

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
Regular 14" Laptop

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
I am buying in it India.
I will buy online either from eBay or FlipKart or somewhere else where I can get a good deal

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
-> Lenovo/HCL/Toshiba/Samsung are my Dislikes.
-> Likes - Sony/Dell/HP/Acer

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
-> PPT projects and managing a Web Hosting Company.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
-> Games hmm not really, sometimes.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
3hours+

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Online

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Se7en), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
-> DOS will do.
Windows can be installed later.

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
A. Normal: 1366x768


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 27, 2012)

In 14" screen size the best option is:
Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG35EN
There are good laptops in Asus also but the screen size will be 15.6".
And Samsung laptops are also good,why do you dislike them?


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 27, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> In 14" screen size the best option is:
> Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG35EN
> There are good laptops in Asus also but the screen size will be 15.6".
> And Samsung laptops are also good,why do you dislike them?



ohh nyc laptop - thanks for the suggestion.
Regarding Samsung,I have used one of mine friend one and Sound i didn't lykd it.
Screen Size will not be an issue, so can you tell which Asus Laptop i should look into.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 27, 2012)

The suggested Vaio laptop is good but you will not like its sound also. Vaio suck in sound department.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> The suggested Vaio laptop is good but you will not like its sound also. Vaio suck in sound department.



ok, so any more suggestions ??
Any Acer / HP laptop should I look for?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^
The sound of the above laptop is decent.
Not that bad.

Have a look at ASUS P53E-S0101D


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^
> The sound of the above laptop is decent.
> Not that bad.
> 
> Have a look at ASUS P53E-S0101D




Yeah - this Laptop is awesome....
Could you please tell me - How is the ASUS Sales & Service.
Can we add any additional warranty on the product, I really like this product 

Better Configuration like i5,4Gb Ram,750GB HDD....
Will I be able to play Normal Games like Virtual Tennis,FiFA sort of Games ?

Here is another Laptop from Asus but bit higher 35K Asus X53SC-SX492D / Core i5 / 2 GB / 750 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook Will it be a better one?

honestly speaking all of my friends are saying to avoid Asus, is their any issue with ASUS Laptops


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^
> The sound of the above laptop is decent.
> Not that bad.



My mate has that laptop, I can see how good the sound is 



sc3n3l0v3r said:


> Can we add any additional warranty on the product, I really like this product



Yes. Check the Asus site.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes. Check the Asus site.



 didn't any information, can any one tell me regarding additional Warranty


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 28, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> didn't any information, can any one tell me regarding additional Warranty



Couldn't find it  , I'll report tomorrow.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> Yeah - this Laptop is awesome....
> Could you please tell me - How is the ASUS Sales & Service.
> Can we add any additional warranty on the product, I really like this product


Yes you can extend the warranty, and the ASS of asus is pretty decent,they provide onsite warranty.



> Here is another Laptop from Asus but bit higher 35K Asus X53SC-SX492D / Core i5 / 2 GB / 750 GB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook Will it be a better one?


Rather getting the above model, get Asus X53 Series X53SC-SX536D
The difference in the model you listed and the one which I have listed is very minor but get the one which I have suggested you, the laptop is very good and you can also play quite a lot of games



> honestly speaking all of my friends are saying to avoid Asus, is their any issue with ASUS Laptops


I agree, many people say so because they are not aware what the company is providing and how good at it they are.
Don't listen to people who are not having much information about the.
You are on the No. 1 tech forum on India.And the suggestion people will give you are seriously gonna help you.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Yes you can extend the warranty, and the ASS of asus is pretty decent,they provide onsite warranty.



 its nyc



> Rather getting the above model, get Asus X53 Series X53SC-SX536D
> The difference in the model you listed and the one which I have listed is very minor but get the one which I have suggested you, the laptop is very good and you can also play quite a lot of games



Their is hardly any difference between them 
Can you please point me the difference....



> I agree, many people say so because they are not aware what the company is providing and how good at it they are.
> Don't listen to people who are not having much information about the.
> You are on the No. 1 tech forum on India.And the suggestion people will give you are seriously gonna help you.



Yeah - Exactly


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> Their is hardly any difference between them
> Can you please point me the difference....



There is no difference in the price but SX536D has 4GB RAM while the other one has only 2GB.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> sc3n3l0v3r said:
> 
> 
> > Their is hardly any difference between them
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2012)

^Go then!


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Go then!



yeah just checking out if any Dell Laptop I can go with.
I have used Dell Vostro 1014 & i am not at satisfied with its Sound,very very poor.
Also taken it servicing center they told that is the maximum,their is no issue with speakers.....


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

Go with the sony one only.
Or look out for the basic Inspiron basic model if you wanna look out for something in Dell on dell website only.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Dell is not good in this range. You can have a look at Acer aspire one happy


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Dell is not good in this range. You can have a look at Acer aspire one happy



any suggested Acer model....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Check my post, I have already mentioned and you quoted that too.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Check my post, I have already mentioned and you quoted that too



will this laptop be a good deal ??

Acer Aspire 5750G (Ci3) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> will this laptop be a good deal ??
> 
> Acer Aspire 5750G (Ci3) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook



Its good, with very good graphics card, but it is 15"6 and you mentioned you require 14".


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its good, with very good graphics card, but it is 15"6 and you mentioned you require 14".



no issue ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

You can go for it then .


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You can go for it then .



Hey Bro,

I have got an awesome deal @ eBay for HP Laptop.
-


> Brand : HP
> Model :431-231TX
> Code :A2N31PA#AKL
> Cover Color : Pewter gold
> ...




Here is the link :-
HP431-231 TX Intel Core i5-2430M (2.4GHz), 8GB DDR3, HDD 750GB,HD 6470M 1 GB | eBay

So what you think guys ? Shall i go for it 

Price :- Rs 34,000/-


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

^^^^
It is got very poor build quality.
Just one thing for it, avoid it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

The deal is nothing spectacular.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 30, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> It is got very poor build quality.
> Just one thing for it, avoid it.



really  I thought it will be nyc laptop , coz its got all the stuffs.



dashing.sujay said:


> The deal is nothing spectacular.



why do you feel that , @ 34K u hv i5,8gb ram,750gb,1gb gfx whereas in Sony @33,580 I still get i3,4GB,500GB,512mb Gfx  (Windows 7) is an advantage 

Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH26EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Sony had a similar config laptop at 35k with difference of 4 GB RAM, but its discontinued now. And the graphics in HP is marginally better in comparison with Sony's graphics. Don't go with 1GB or 512MB gimmick.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sony had a similar config laptop at 35k with difference of 4 GB RAM, but its discontinued now. And the graphics in HP is marginally better in comparison with Sony's graphics. Don't go with 1GB or 512MB gimmick.



Ok I see .... the above laptop is out of stock.
If the above one is not available by 2week of April then I will buy this one.

Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH35EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

Hopefully this will be an wise decision


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

Go for this- Laptops | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 31, 2012)

Laptop comes it 2GB Ram it support upto 8GB RAM.
I have check FlipKart regarding additional RAM, but I cud find only 4GB.
So how come i can upgrade upto 8GB, 6gb Ram are available or not.



> *golchhait.com/index.php?option=com...sk=view&id=1311&filter_category=81&Itemid=111



The mention laptop is out of mine budget


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

No RAM comes in 2 & 4 GB config.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> No RAM comes in 2 & 4 GB config.




Thanks bro.... once I have purchased the laptop I will post an review & also pics of it.
I also thanks everyone for assisting me  ......


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 1, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Thanks for assisting me a lot, but I have decided to avoid Asus Laptop and Grab a Sony/Dell Laptop..
> Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG35EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook
> ...



Hey mate, I have bought asus laptop 2 days back for my bro who is persuing MBA. its P53E-S0101D model.
and believe me... its an awesome piece of machine. simply great. really really adorable. machine is very fast and responsive.. awesome graphics
and " If most people are not knowing about one thing, it may happen that they may have not got to taste it."
"Sabko duniya me premium cheez nahi milti."

I would say, Go for d ASUS model. You will never regrate it.
I was offered d sony EH35 model, when i went to buy laptop. but its an i3 processor,(You may need atleast i5 processor in near future, look out for windows 8 and MAC OS, Apple dont prefer to give i3 processor) plus graphics card is very poor. sound quality not that good. so according to me, all it has is Sony brand name and good build quality.

And one thing mate, dont ever go with hp or dell in this range (dont sattle for dell ever, may be alienware are etter, but not inspiron, very poor built, cheap plastiky feel), hp's heigher models are nice. above 45. 

Rest is up to you.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 2, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Hey mate, I have bought asus laptop 2 days back for my bro who is persuing MBA. its P53E-S0101D model.
> and believe me... its an awesome piece of machine. simply great. really really adorable. machine is very fast and responsive.. awesome graphics
> and " If most people are not knowing about one thing, it may happen that they may have not got to taste it."
> "Sabko duniya me premium cheez nahi milti."
> ...




First of al Congrats 4 d new Lappy...
Now tell me can u extend d warranty of ur Laptop?

I found out that Extending Warranty is very complicated for Asus.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Mate.. Warranty Extension will be done from d guy, u purchase a laptop. He told me ab 5000 rs for 2 years.
It can easily be purchased.
Just see if any ASUS service centre is der in your area...


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 2, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Thanks Mate.. Warranty Extension will be done from d guy, u purchase a laptop. He told me ab 5000 rs for 2 years.
> It can easily be purchased.
> *Just see if any ASUS service centre is der in your area*...



Here is the main issue, in my area their is no servicing center for ASUS


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey All,

Here is an update - today I have ordered the Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH35EN Laptop( Sony Branded Carry Case ) from FlipKart 

As it comes with 2GB memory, I would upgrade its RAM to 6GB...by adding a new 4GB RAM
So can you please suggest me a good quality compatible RAM.

Will be buying from FlipKart.
Here is the link :- RAM Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com

Will post the pictures soon...........


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

Buy a Corsair 4GB 1333MHz.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Buy a Corsair 4GB 1333MHz.



thanks for the suggestion 
also can you guide me out regarding how to purchase additional warranty


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> thanks for the suggestion
> also can you guide me out regarding how to purchase additional warranty



It may differ from city to city. But most probably, either Sony centre (authorised sony dealer) or Sony service centres are authorised to extend the warranty. Just go there with your original bill, no need to take laptop. Fill in the form, give 2500, and wait for 1 month. You will be updated to collect your new bill with extended warranty.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> It may differ from city to city. But most probably, either Sony centre (authorised sony dealer) or Sony service centres are authorised to extend the warranty. Just go there with your original bill, no need to take laptop. Fill in the form, give 2500, and wait for 1 month. You will be updated to collect your new bill with extended warranty.



ok, I can do same at my city servicing center right.
for 2500/- the warranty will be extended to how many months.??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

1+2yrs.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1+2yrs.




Ok thanks 

Now at last I have received my Laptop ... i am really very happy

Performance wise the laptop is very good....
Speakers are so-so 
Display is off top-notch.....over all it was an Good Deal for Rs.31,869/- 

Here are view snaps of it :-


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats  a friend of mine bought same laptop last year (with first gen core i3) and was apparently looted by Datamation


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> congrats  a friend of mine bought same laptop last year (with first gen core i3) and was apparently looted by Datamation



yeah I agree Datamation loots everyone,their rates are always high...
I purchased it from Flipkart 

Extra Added :- the touch pad response is great  and also the keys are really soft...

I have used EASEUS Partition Master 9.1.1 Home Edition in order create logical drives....

What i didn't like is that it doesn't comes with any Windows 7 CD nor any drivers CD....

If the system gets corrupted what shall i do....where I will get an Windows 7 Basic 64bit DVD...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2012)

Sony laptops (or any other one) comes with their own recovery software. create a recovery DVD. you can restore it. BTW 64bit with 2Gb ram?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats Sc3n3lov3r. Contact me and I will help you with all the partition or recovery (media) issues.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> Sony laptops (or any other one) comes with their own recovery software. create a recovery DVD. you can restore it. BTW 64bit with 2Gb ram?



yeah it comes with 2GB RAM, never less I would say its goods if any one like meh will upgrades its RAM to additional 4GB.....x86(32 Bit) will not support bro...

For me its good



dashing.sujay said:


> Congrats Sc3n3lov3r. Contact me and I will help you with all the partition or recovery (media) issues.



sure bro....i will contact you but i think it will be helpful to many others if you post here or create a new thread in tutorial section in regarding the recovery DVD creation 


Here is Windows Score :- *i2.lulzimg.com/a5004213e8.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 17, 2012)

Ask here, I will explain. Nothing sort of to create a new thread.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ask here, I will explain. Nothing sort of to create a new thread.




so tell me how to do it....????????????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 17, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> so tell me how to do it....????????????



Vaio Care > Advanced tools > Restore and Recovery > Create Recovery media.

Also:


 You will need 3 SL/2 DL DVDs to create recovery media.
You won't ever feel the need of recovery media until and unless you corrupt recovery partition (very rare). As you can directly launch the recovery in windows through Vaio Care or at boot time by pressing *F10* key.
Never install drivers from graphics provider site, instead keep what Sony gives.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Vaio Care > Advanced tools > Restore and Recovery > Create Recovery media.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot pal.....


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 31, 2012)

Ok I need your help again .....

Actually today I was going to buy the Corsair Ram but unfortunately its *Out of Stock* @ FlipKart.

So now here are the available options,please guide me out which one will be a better one.
*i.imgur.com/JFEh1.png

Here is the actual link :- RAM Price List India: Computer Components: Flipkart.com


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2012)

Budget IVB Core i5 launched. any laptop with IVB i5 will literally murder previous gen low budget gaming laptop. Hope some laptop appears under 30k.


----------



## saswat23 (May 31, 2012)

^^ what are you speaking! He is asking for laptop RAM not IVB lappys.

As Corsair is not available get the GSkill one. Its has got many good reviews too.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> Budget IVB Core i5 launched. any laptop with IVB i5 will literally murder previous gen low budget gaming laptop. Hope some laptop appears under 30k.



I am seeking help in choosing the right RAM 



saswat23 said:


> ^^ what are you speaking! He is asking for laptop RAM not IVB lappys.
> 
> As Corsair is not available get the GSkill one. Its has got many good reviews too.



Thanks bro for ur suggestion.
does this RAM will do for my Lappi G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ) | Ram | Flipkart.com


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2012)

oops. my bad. post was for laptop discussion thread. not this one 



sc3n3l0v3r said:


> does this RAM will do for my Lappi G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBSQ) | Ram | Flipkart.com



corsair ram randomly comes back in stock and vanishes again. yes G.skill will work fine. else mail flipkart if they have any piece left. once a certain minimum amount has crossed they term the item as out of stock.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 31, 2012)

Sam said:


> oops. my bad. post was for laptop discussion thread. not this one
> 
> 
> 
> corsair ram randomly comes back in stock and vanishes again. yes G.skill will work fine. else mail flipkart if they have any piece left. once a certain minimum amount has crossed they term the item as out of stock.



If G-Skill Ram is good enough then I will not waste any time and will order right a way ...


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Dec 9, 2012)

hello everyone I need your help again... in recent I have just upgraded my lappi to Windows 8 Pro...
now some of the things are not working... I tried to download the latest drivers from Sony Download Center but only few drivers are available...
so can you please guide me where to get all the stuffs ??


----------

